
Oh bill to doctors ‘reimplant ectopic pregnancy’ or face abortion murder charges - jelliclesfarm
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/nov/29/ohio-extreme-abortion-bill-reimplant-ectopic-pregnancy
======
jelliclesfarm
[..] A bill to ban abortion introduced in the Ohio state legislature requires
doctors to “reimplant an ectopic pregnancy” into a woman’s uterus – a
procedure that does not exist in medical science – or face charges of
“abortion murder”.

This is the second time practising obstetricians and gynecologists have tried
to tell the Ohio legislators that the idea is currently medically
impossible.[..]

~~~
SamReidHughes
That's crazy, but also off-topic for HN.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Why is it off topic?

You have politicians passing bills for medical procedures that don’t exist.

It is literally a fictional procedure that is being sneakily added to the law
and policy before thanksgiving. For the second time in the last three years.

May I ask this out of curiosity? Do you think it is ‘off topic’ because it
makes you uncomfortable?

‘Murder charges’ for failure to do the impossible and fictional medical
procedures would make me uncomfortable.

~~~
SamReidHughes
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
jelliclesfarm
yes?

Does it not intrigue you that people are making up fictional medicinal
procedures to pass off as law?

------
smt88
Title should be "OH bill...", As it refers to a bill introduced in the US
state of Ohio.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Capitalization automatically corrected

~~~
salawat
Not on my machine. Still showing up as Oh.

This is also complete and total horsefeces. Unfortunately, my opinion wouldn't
matter a lark as I'm not an Ohio resident, nor do I know anyone who is.

Let it be a cautionary tale of the folly of uninformed legislators, however.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I am sorry. I should have been clearer.

I wanted to say that my capitalization to ‘OH’ was automatically corrected to
‘Oh’ by HN. I don’t know how to make it right.

An ectopic pregnancy occurs in the Fallopian tubes and cannot be ‘replanted’
in the uterus.

Doctors and gynecologists have made statements that such a procedure doesn’t
exist and an ectopic pregnancy is seldom viable. It’s can also be incredibly
dangerous for the woman to ‘carry it’.

I don’t understand how this is happening AGAIN. They tried it once before in
2016 much to the bewilderment in the medical community.

The experience is devastating and heartbreaking to women. In this time and
age, why is this happening in America?

My heart swells with grief and it feels like it would explode when I hear from
women who have to experience any kind of loss. They are not criminals. Their
bodies failed them..just like someone with any other illness or disease. They
are not ‘hosts’. They are not ‘vessels’.

It’s times like this when I feel the primal stirrings of a hidden
sisterhood..all women are ‘me’. If it can happen to one of us, it can happen
to any of us. Something turns and wakes up inside me and I feel like I ‘get’
it.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/parenting/wp/2017/03/30/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/parenting/wp/2017/03/30/theres-
no-host-for-an-ectopic-pregnancy/) : [..] The definition of ectopic is “in an
abnormal place or position.” It affects one to two percent of all pregnancies,
still accounts for up to 10 percent of pregnancy-related mortality, and is the
most common cause of death in the first trimester. With a tubal pregnancy,
even if a heartbeat is detected, there is no chance of viability for an
embryo, but there are necessary precautions that could save a mother’s life.
Misdiagnoses or a delay in treatment accounts for nearly half of the deaths
associated with ectopic pregnancy. A third lab test to check if my numbers
were still climbing prompted my doctor to prescribe a chemotherapy drug,
methotrexate, to halt further cell division. The decision to terminate my
pregnancy wasn’t a decision at all. The injection would protect my right
fallopian tube, which could burst and cause extensive internal bleeding. Not
only would this drug save my tube, it would safeguard my future fertility, and
end a pregnancy that would never yield a baby. [..] On the day my lab tests
read non viable, Oklahoma Representative Justin Humphrey submitted a bill,
which passed out of a House committee, requiring a woman to obtain a signature
from the father of the fetus in order to terminate a pregnancy. Earlier that
month, Humphrey called women a “host” for a baby. A Heartbeat Bill vetoed in
Ohio three months ago would have prevented the termination of a pregnancy as
early as six weeks along. A Personhood Bill, introduced by Congressional
Republicans, would protect and grant rights to fertilized eggs, zygotes,
embryos, and fetuses as “persons.”

In some cases, ectopic pregnancies have a heartbeat detected by sonogram in
the fallopian tube. A bill that protects heartbeats or designates nonviable
fertilized eggs as persons blatantly ignores the risk and rights to the
heartbeat of the person who’s pregnant. In some cases like mine, there’s no
time to waste. Legislature that interferes with a woman’s ability to make
decisions about her health cause far more damage to living, breathing women
than to the unborn, some of who would never survive otherwise. The
methotrexate wasn’t covered by my insurance, so I paid the $48.95 and carried
it to the nurse, who then injected it into my hip. I was instructed to flush
the toilet twice because of the medicine’s potency and I had a toddler at home
who shouldn’t get near it. Within days, my numbers drastically fell and I
wouldn’t require further intervention.[..]

~~~
salawat
It is happening because it is unfortunately the case that there will be
repeated attempts to get the same bloody bill passed because the once and done
nature of our lawmaking makes this type of behavior desirable. They only have
to pass it once, and then heaven and earth must be moved for a repeal to take
place.

I'm horrified the women/medical practitioners of Ohio have to even fight this
poorly informed piece of legislation; but only they can keep this from
happening in that state. Letter to the rep,and a visit to their office if you
really want to get the message across.

I know you're raising awareness here, but you may want to take it to a more
Ohio centric platform. If I hear about anything like this at a Federal level,
a letter to my Reps would most certainly be on the way. Good luck, and
godspeed. Hate seeing people having to suffer from terrible lawmaking.

